# stuck!



## Penelopebc (May 17, 2013)

This is probably a common question but anyway... how does one overcome artist's block?


----------



## Penelopebc (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice. I have given that some thought in the past even something as simple as individual body parts like eyes, ears, mouth etc. I haven't actually done any painting for a long time but want to get back to it. I've been primarily been drawing and have done some work in pastels to be able to graduate to color. What's holding me back is that I have the feeling my colored work looks like a kindergartener did it. Here is a link to my art album on my facebook page hope it works. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10875701749.29602.704221749&type=3
I won't mind some feedback.


----------

